# Did you get a buck license for rifle this year?



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

*Did you get a Buck license for gun?*​
Yes2976.32%No923.68%


----------



## justinsxc (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I personally did :lol: but I heard that a lot of people didn't this year so let's see what you guys got.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Nope not me. I put in for a double (one any deer and one any antlerless deer) for my first choice and a single any deer for my second choice and the State of South Dakota evidently thought I needed my money back more than I needed a license this year. I did send in for a left over antlerless license but the drawing isn't until next week so time will tell on that one.

Larry


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

in my county that i hunt they didnt have an any deer license this year so i just went with a double doe.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

preference points!!!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No ND buck tag for me this year, the unit I hunt is pretty much an every other year deal for buck tags anyway. I do have 3 doe tags for ND though. MT did see fit to allow me a Elk/Deer combo tag this year though, I expect to be out there 15-18 days.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Nope 4th or 5th year in a row....so much for preference points 

Last 2 years I've gotten my 3rd choice (second unit option)

Might give up and just stick to bowhunting.

Won't even comment on the wives, daughters, grandpas and grandmas that draw tags but never go afield. OOPs I guess I just did.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I actually need to say yes and no. I ended up with one of each. Last year I got a male deer but it had no antlers, nubs, and was an older deer of 4-5 years of age. This year I hope to get a nice buck and a nice doe. My father did not put in for a buck just a doe.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Muley buck. I have been going over the area that we hunt in my head for about a month now trying to make a plan on how I want to hunt it. Thinking about differn't situations and how the wind and other conditions will effect my hunt. Last year on the first day I saw a buck that I would put around the 30" class. Nobody got him and I hope I see him again this year.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have never had trouble getting a buck tag in my unit in ND. Everybody in my party also get buck tags.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Ever since a started throwing a extra fifty bucks in with the app I have gotten a buck tag,  It's been about fourteen straight years now.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I hunt with a fairly large group,

I got my buck tag and five out of the eight in our group got their buck tags. :jammin:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Lots of big bucks up here in 3A2-We got three buck tag's for this area..Youngest son got his filled already,two more to go... :wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I got my 3rd consecutive preference point! :eyeroll:

Consequently, I won't be paying a $55 ransom for a doe permit ....you would think they would offer the doe permits for $5 over the counter for the remaining ones after the 2nd lottery...

Anyone willing to come buy a doe permit after the 2nd lottery, is coming home to hang out with family and isnt worried about the lottery. Heck when R's have 3 or 4 deer licenses, selling me a doe license for $20 isn't that big a deal, especially when the over the counter ones are selling for what $5?

I won't however stoop to the G&F's level to buy a lousy doe license for $55.

Because of that I likely won't be buying any license at all this year which will be the first time in 20 years.

The GNF dept should be thinking a bit more about that...

Ryan


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Muley Buck. Been waiting for 3 years...


----------

